
Ask HN: How do you organize links? - ZaninAndrea
I have hundreds of bookmarks saved an I am looking for an efficient way to handle them so that I can retrieve them quickly. 
What do you use for this purpose?
======
udkl
Not sure about the efficiency, but just to give you some ideas - I use mindmup
and have categorized the links or sometimes use OneNote to store them in topic
notebooks along with notes.

